# Teeth Removal - The Cost



## Sekhmet (Jan 21, 2009)

My cat keeps getting flair ups of gingervitis and has herpes too which makes his gums even worse. We may have to consider getting his teeth removed in the long term as this is the only cure. Does anyone know how much this costs? I have read around £2000 but then recently read £200. Has anyone had this done or does know of the cost?


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

have you got insurance? if not maybe look into getting some then look into the cost. i don't know how much it will cost but probably the best part of £200-£300


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

would be nearer the 200 mark


----------



## Sekhmet (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for your replies.

We keep trying to get insurance but he keeps getting ill and we always wait until he's better but then something else comes up lol Im glad its not in the thousands, 200-300 isnt too bad. Thanks


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

if the disease is in the gums will removing the teeth end the problems??


----------



## Sekhmet (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes. Its the plaque build up in the teeth that is attacking the gums. No teeth = no plaque = no attack to the gums.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

My cat had 8 teeth out cost me £210 i thought that was dear


----------



## Sekhmet (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Don't know about cats but my Yorkie had to have 2 baby teeth removed as they wouldn't drop out like the rest and it cost £120.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

My cat has had teeth out twice now - the first time it cost me £85 last time it was just over £100 (about 2 years back) - but that was only for a couple of teeth each times plus the rest being scaled and cleaned
regards
DT


----------



## yelsel_2002 (Feb 10, 2009)

your anaesthetic will be around £50 for a cat. she will need painkilling injections and antibiotics which should cost around £15. the amount of money for the tooth removal will depend on how much time taken. in some of these cats removing the teeth can be the best thing. if the teeth are loosened and dont take much to remove it would be somewhere around 50-60 for removal of them all but if they are solid it can all take some time so could be nearer 150. cat teeth, although they look small can be difficult to remove and a single tooth can sometimes take 20 minutes or so to get out as you have to try and ensure all the root is out as well.

your best bet would be to call your local vets for a quote, although like i said it usually goes by time taken. the prices will vary depending on where you are in the country. i work in a vets practice in scotland but if you are in london for example, the prices will be much higher.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

My cat had two teeth out nearly 2 weeks ago It was £145 i actaully have the bill which i can write out what cost if you want?
She had two teeth out and a clean well worth it tho as shes now eating ebtter and not dribbling


----------

